# My two Eddys



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

At long last, here are photos of my two Merckx bikes. I got the Corsa 01 first after searching for one in my size for a very long time. I finally located this one at a bike shop in Philly, and it apparently was one of the last Zero Unos imported to the US. I've had it about four years, putting about 13,000 miles on it during that time. It's built with a mix of Ultegra and Dura-Ace parts and Open Pro wheels.

The AX I bought used about a year after I bought the Corsa, and I've put about 10,000 miles on it during that time. Once I had the Corsa and realized how well it fit me and rode, I started looking for another used Merckx in my size and stumbled upon this AX. I stripped the old decals (red), cleaned and buffed the frame, and put on some new decals I got from Gita bikes. I put blue decals on it to match the fork, which is a Serotta F1. All of the other components are the same on both bikes, except the seatposts.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

Great to see your progression over the years from BB to Gios rider and now to Merckx. For me, they fit as well so it is a bit addictive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I too, seem to have soft spot for Eddy's.

I had thought about re-decalling my AX and wrote to Gita. They are out of decals.

Then I wrote to Cyclart, they will not sell decals unless they do the re-finish. Since the refinish consists of polishing it with a scotchbrite pad - I haven't done that yet.

Looking around to see if I can get a set of decals made somewhere so that I can do the "polishing" part.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> I too, seem to have soft spot for Eddy's.
> 
> I had thought about re-decalling my AX and wrote to Gita. They are out of decals.
> 
> ...


I've got an AX too, and a few years ago I asked a friend of mine to make up some new vinyl decals for me. They came out perfectly. He may still have the electronic file. If you want, I'll ask him about it. He might be able to print you a set, or even forward you the file so you can print them locally. Let me know.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Steve D said:


> I've got an AX too, and a few years ago I asked a friend of mine to make up some new vinyl decals for me. They came out perfectly. He may still have the electronic file. If you want, I'll ask him about it. He might be able to print you a set, or even forward you the file so you can print them locally. Let me know.
> 
> Steve


That would be wonderful if he does,

Thank you.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

You might also hit up Greg at Cyclomondo in Australia. He has an Ebay store and get's great reviews elsewhere. If you write him, he'll tell you how to photograph your current decals (he might already have some on file). He's working on some Peugeot PX-10 sheets for my latest resto. as his were for an earlier model. I get the feeling he likes the projects that will increase his selection.
His e-mail is: [email protected] 
Keep us informed!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You can find Merckx decal sets on eBay quite often. They usually sell for $20-30, which is less than what Gita charged me ($50). You might have to search for a while, but something will come up.

One of the things I like about my Corsa is that all of the logos are painted on. There are no decals on the frame except for the tubing sticker.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*go retro-modern tweak*

have it redonein classic Moltenibutleave the rear stays raw ti. Onfirst take it will look like a 'classic' but then folks will notice the stays aren't chrome but polishedTi.

forward thinking with respect forthe past


----------

